# Simple Ideas for a Romantic Evening at Home



## Administrator (May 8, 2013)

While a four-course meal at a five-star restaurant might be nice, you don’t necessarily have to spend a small fortune to enjoy a romantic evening with your partner – there are plenty of simple (and free) ways to enjoy each other’s company in the comfort of your own home. Keep reading to learn about some simple ideas for having a romantic date night at home. 

*1. Candle-Lit Dinner for Two*

Spend the evening cooking your favorite meal together and then enjoy it by candle light. If you want to extend the date further into the evening, try baking dessert together as well! If you’re really feeling it, bump up the romance by feeding each other your homemade dessert. Don’t forget the whipped cream!

*2. Piece it Together*

Head to the game store and pick out a puzzle that the two of you both like. Spend the evening with a table set up in front of the fire and work on the puzzle. Make things even more cozy with mugs of hot chocolate or mulled wine. When you’ve finished the puzzle, you can mount it on cardboard and go over it with decoupage medium, so you can frame it to remember your date.

*3. Go Back in Time *

If you have a record player at home, spend the evening listening to your favorite old records. Make it a cozy evening by cuddling up together on the couch while you listen and add something a little extra by sharing a nice bottle of wine.

*4. Spa Night for Two *

Gather some spa essentials like bubble bath or bath salts, massage oil, and an aromatherapy candle then spend the evening pampering each other like you were at a spa. Soak in the tub together to relax and then take turns giving each other massages. When you’re done, throw on some fluffy robes and settle down in front of the fire with a glass of wine.

*5. Fireside Camp Out*

Stoke up the fire then settle down in the living room with some comfy blankets and pillows. If you want to take things to the next level, build a fort out of sheets or set up a tent right there in front of the fire. Share some toasted marshmallows and take turns telling stories to pass the time. End the night by cuddling up together with the fire gently glowing. 

*6. Plan a Vacation*

What is almost as fun as going on vacation? Planning a vacation! Settle down with your honey and a couple of trip planning books and decide where you’re going to go on your next vacation. Don’t be afraid to think big (or small) – just talk about what you’d like to get out of a vacation and then start brainstorming location ideas. You’ll have a blast!
Whether you’re looking for a simple Valentine’s Day date or you just want to enjoy a romantic evening at home with your honey, give one of these ideas a try! 

~VS Glen, Community Support


----------

